# 160lbs of Raw



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Wow......did you mix all of that stuff together in those bins? Here I think I'm doing well to make like 20 bags of stuff.

Can you come to my house and do that for my boys!!!!


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

So after you mix it what do you do with it? I know they can't eat all that in a few days.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Ian'sgran said:


> So after you mix it what do you do with it? I know they can't eat all that in a few days.


 
My guys probably would if I let them!!:bowl:


----------



## 2Retrievers222 (Sep 5, 2007)

It goes in the deep freezer, they eat 4lbs a day. 2 lbs each. Each bag has 2lbs in it. It will last 40 days. Ran out of ziplock bags, have one bin left to go, taking a break.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

So, do you throw all of that stuff into a food processor or a meat grinder. I`m assuming you measure all of the ingredients that you put in there as well.


----------



## 2Retrievers222 (Sep 5, 2007)

First picture you can see meat grinder. I go by weight. Half meat half vegetables. Kelp and fish oil is measured. 50lb bag of potatoes two 10lb bags of carrots. Hearts and gizzards are not grinded. Bananas and garlic and apples go through food processor.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Oh yes I see the grinder now. 50 pounds of potatoes!!!! There is no way I would have the patience to peel all of those. I add sweet potatoes/yams to my guys' food - I get through 2 of them and that's enough.....

You're a good dad to your boys!!!!


----------



## TomCat'sGirl (Aug 27, 2010)

Wow I agree you are a good dad to you boy's! Looks like alot of work but I'm sure so worth it. Cash would be in HEAVEN I'm sure if he ate like that!


----------



## 2Retrievers222 (Sep 5, 2007)

I used to put yams in. I buy Russel potatoes from P.E.I easier to peel. I hate peeling potatoes.


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

Wow, that is just amazing!


----------



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

Wow thats impressive one question is there a need to peel the potatoes if they are cooked.


----------



## 2Retrievers222 (Sep 5, 2007)

honeysmum said:


> Wow thats impressive one question is there a need to peel the potatoes if they are cooked.


 
Yes there is something bad in the peel

heres some info

*Potato* poisonings among people and dogs have occurred. Solanum alkaloids can be found in green sprouts and green potato skins, which occurs when the tubers are exposed to sunlight during growth or after harvest. The relatively rare occurrence of actual poisoning is due to several factors: solanine is poorly absorbed; it is mostly hydrolyzed into less toxic solanidinel; and the metabolites are quickly eliminated. Note that cooked, mashed potatoes are fine for dogs, actually quite nutritious and digestible.
From this site: *http://www.envtox.ucdavis.edu/cehs/TOXINS/dogs.htm*


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Holy smokes, what a system!! I feel shame...especially after this morning when my poor guy had to spend 10 minutes trying to get his fish breakfast out of the snow after I accidentally tossed them into a 2 ft snow drift.


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

OMG... raw food heaven! I can't believe that will only last a month. I've been cleaning out our deep freezer feeding all of the weird stuff I bought for Molson... he doesn't seem to like the weird stuff (pork heart, pork tongue, duck feet), so I may have to invest in a meat grinder for that stuff and do some patties. 

I never read that potato peels were bad for dogs before.... The potatoes I feed him are usually a couple of days or a week old and don't have any green on them. I boil them up and mash them down with peels on. hmm... have to do some more reading on it.


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

Wow, that's a lot of meat!!


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

Wow that is amazing! We've now fully switched to raw and the girls love it!! We're doing it the easy way though - that premade Mountain Dog food from the store you recommended! Do you still go in there? They wanted to know who referred us...

How are your boys doing in the weight loss department btw??


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

esSJay said:


> ... he doesn't seem to like the weird stuff (pork heart, pork tongue, duck feet)...


Ranger says to send it all this way! 

The more I feed Ranger, the more I realize he's basically a garburator in black clothing. He eats EVERYTHING, not matter how weird. It's actually become a bit of a game now with my friends and family; if they're out and see something creepishly weird, they'll buy it JUST to see if Ranger will eat it. So far he hasn't disappointed and more amazingly, he's never gotten the runs from anything. 

(I just got a text - apparently one of my friends just bought Ranger a squab. Anyone know if squab is okay to feed a dog? I'm assuming yes since it was bought at grocery store...)

Last week, I bought some Nature's Variety venison balls since they were on sale and then i was thinking of Molson doesn't like venison and was wondering if Ranger would eat it. He scarfed them down without a problem and was licking his bowl for awhile afterwards.


----------



## 2Retrievers222 (Sep 5, 2007)

esSJay said:


> OMG... raw food heaven! I can't believe that will only last a month. I've been cleaning out our deep freezer feeding all of the weird stuff I bought for Molson... he doesn't seem to like the weird stuff (pork heart, pork tongue, duck feet), so I may have to invest in a meat grinder for that stuff and do some patties.
> 
> I never read that potato peels were bad for dogs before.... The potatoes I feed him are usually a couple of days or a week old and don't have any green on them. I boil them up and mash them down with peels on. hmm... have to do some more reading on it.


 
This grinder does soft bones. I tried other grinders Canadiantire, garbage, broke after 1 min.

TS-110 #10/12 Grinder + Extra Blades


----------



## 2Retrievers222 (Sep 5, 2007)

mm03gn said:


> Wow that is amazing! We've now fully switched to raw and the girls love it!! We're doing it the easy way though - that premade Mountain Dog food from the store you recommended! Do you still go in there? They wanted to know who referred us...
> 
> How are your boys doing in the weight loss department btw??


I still buy my kelp and fish oil there. There due for a weigh in. Maybe tonight.


----------



## 2Retrievers222 (Sep 5, 2007)

Popped in animal hospital Logan,s up 2lbs 132lb Triton is down 1lb 119lbs. O think Costco,s chicken breast strips is the problem(salt)

Hows Burgundy doing on raw for urine problem?


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

2Retrievers222 said:


> Popped in animal hospital Logan,s up 2lbs 132lb Triton is down 1lb 119lbs. O think Costco,s chicken breast strips is the problem(salt)
> 
> Hows Burgundy doing on raw for urine problem?


She's doing well! No major leaks in a couple of weeks... (knock wood!) 

They LOVEEEEE it! They seriously seem to be more affectionate, I think they love us more for it...LOL

...The only other major difference we've seen is the softness of their fur, and the itty bitty poops! 

It's only been a couple of weeks, so I'm sure that the full benefits are still yet to come


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

WOW!! What a great system you have!! My dogs would keel over thinking they were in heaven if they saw those bins full of goodness!!


----------



## 2Retrievers222 (Sep 5, 2007)

mm03gn said:


> She's doing well! No major leaks in a couple of weeks... (knock wood!)
> 
> They LOVEEEEE it! They seriously seem to be more affectionate, I think they love us more for it...LOL
> 
> ...


Great news


----------



## 2Retrievers222 (Sep 5, 2007)

heres the finished pile


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

mm03gn said:


> Wow that is amazing! We've now fully switched to raw and the girls love it!! We're doing it the easy way though - that premade Mountain Dog food from the store you recommended!


Yea - we are doing it the easy way too! In our house it would actually be impossible to do it the other way and sanitize anything. Our condo is very very small, so I would end up mixing things in the living room. No thank you! I'm going to look the brand you just mentioned, Melissa. We feed two different kinds of raw patties for dinner. Still doing kibble for breakfast.

We do mix in some canned or honest kitchen toppings occasionally too. It's amazing how much happier the boys are with this fun diet, and I really love thinking about what to prepare for them. Even though they eat the raw patties, I always make up something special with it - smashed bananas, pumpkin, eggs, whatever. I love it!


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Bogey's Mom said:


> Yea - we are doing it the easy way too! In our house it would actually be impossible to do it the other way and sanitize anything. Our condo is very very small, so I would end up mixing things in the living room. No thank you! I'm going to look the brand you just mentioned, Melissa. We feed two different kinds of raw patties for dinner. Still doing kibble for breakfast.
> 
> We do mix in some canned or honest kitchen toppings occasionally too. It's amazing how much happier the boys are with this fun diet, and I really love thinking about what to prepare for them. Even though they eat the raw patties, I always make up something special with it - smashed bananas, pumpkin, eggs, whatever. I love it!


We also do the kibble in the morning and raw for supper. I would say we use the pre-made patties 75% of the time. We buy Urban Carnivore and Spring Meadows and have tried every protein available.

Having said that, I think I'll put my apron and gloves on and make them some meals myself once I'm on holidays for the year. There is no way, however, that I'm peeling 50 pounds of potatoes. :no:


----------



## Blondie (Oct 10, 2009)

That's one amazing organization you've got going on in your kitchen! I'm glad Maggie can't see the pictures! She'd start drooling all over the place!


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

Bogey's Mom said:


> Yea - we are doing it the easy way too! In our house it would actually be impossible to do it the other way and sanitize anything. Our condo is very very small, so I would end up mixing things in the living room. No thank you! I'm going to look the brand you just mentioned, Melissa. We feed two different kinds of raw patties for dinner. Still doing kibble for breakfast.
> 
> We do mix in some canned or honest kitchen toppings occasionally too. It's amazing how much happier the boys are with this fun diet, and I really love thinking about what to prepare for them. Even though they eat the raw patties, I always make up something special with it - smashed bananas, pumpkin, eggs, whatever. I love it!


The Mountain Dog food comes in Patties, 5lb bricks and 20lb boxes (with 4 5lb bricks in it). We had calculated how much it would cost to feed the dogs the 5lb bricks bought individually - about $130/month for both dogs. When we realized we could buy the 20lb boxes - 4 bricks at a time, the cost went down to just under $100/month! 

Even the lady at the store said feeding the patties is a huge rip-off, however I understand space constraints. 

Definitely something to look into!


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

Laurie said:


> There is no way, however, that I'm peeling 50 pounds of potatoes. :no:


LOL this is too funny. Am I the only one who *loves* peeling potatoes??

I think it's so relaxing! (usually until I slice the end of my finger off


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

I so wish I could do this for my boy but every now and again I have a really hard time looking/handling raw meat - yes, I'm a wimp this way. It's too bad because I have a huge upright freezer that is not being used at all.

Is there a small batch recipe for raw food dummies that I can try? I don't have a grinder though. I do occasionally boil some calf liver and give this to Mr. C. It would be nice to have a raw food treat for him too.


----------



## 2Retrievers222 (Sep 5, 2007)

C's Mom said:


> I so wish I could do this for my boy but every now and again I have a really hard time looking/handling raw meat - yes, I'm a wimp this way. It's too bad because I have a huge upright freezer that is not being used at all.
> 
> Is there a small batch recipe for raw food dummies that I can try? I don't have a grinder though. I do occasionally boil some calf liver and give this to Mr. C. It would be nice to have a raw food treat for him too.


heres a easy one





 
you add chicken organs to it or sardines.


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Ranger said:


> Holy smokes, what a system!! I feel shame...especially after this morning when my poor guy had to spend 10 minutes trying to get his fish breakfast out of the snow after I accidentally tossed them into a 2 ft snow drift.


Sorry had to laugh, twice actually!!!!!!!! ::::


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Thanks for the link. I just may try it. Roll it up in meatball sizes and see how he does.


----------



## Katie and Paddy's Mum (Mar 31, 2010)

Now that is some serious dedication! Wow.
Here I am putting batches for two weeks together and thinking I am a hero! Good for you.

Sounds like a super healthy diet for your boys!
Katie for sure would have been in those tubs while you were packaging it. She would have thought she died and went to heaven!

Amazing job!

Kim


----------

